# Simple Arboreal Sling Enclosure



## shawno821 (Dec 10, 2014)

After reading about all the dead Avics,and all the odd things people are using to house slings,I thought I'd offer up a simple enclosure that nearly everyone has access to.It's a simple 32oz. deli cup with a lid (in this case the lid is ready to go,if you don't have access to this type,just punch holes in the lid of a regular one).Punch 4 rows of holes up the side.In between 2 rows,punch a hole 1" down from the top.Put the wire through the hole at the base of the leaf,thread it through the hole you punched 1" down.Twist the wire to secure everything,bend it flat.Put a piece of duct tape(black if to have it)over the wire,and behind the leaf.This gives your T a place to hide,in between the leaf and tape.This is where they'll web up.Add substrate,use your preferred watering method,and there you go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice. I like to poke more holes for my avics if I can though. They need quite a bit of ventilation.


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 10, 2014)

I use pretty similar for my avic and psalms.. more holes for psalms going up and down and i use a ring at top and bottom as i believe poec uses.. mines poked with melting with a paperclip tho looks like urs is 1/16-1/8"

*edit* i also dont use holes on the lid to help keep the micro climate. 

the only issue iv run into is i have a superbly messy p.camb and i gave it too much foliage.. it hides bolus under leafs.. im not so worried of him escaping (pretty bold for 2") more of hurting him as some are close to his funnels tunnels.... 
So for everyone elese id say use 2 maybe 3 leafs max for dirty slings. I have like 4 double leafs and a single on a vine in there. And im regretting it. Im gona hafta be a bum wait to clean some spots till rehouse time x(


----------



## shawno821 (Dec 10, 2014)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> Nice. I like to poke more holes for my avics if I can though. They need quite a bit of ventilation.


Yea,it can easily be modified to suit any arboreal,just wanted to put a good basic start out there,so even a total newb can keep his baby versicolor alive. You can go with no holes in the lid,too,just put more on the side,if that's what your spider needs.


----------



## gobey (Dec 10, 2014)

shawno821 said:


> Yea,it can easily be modified to suit any arboreal,just wanted to put a good basic start out there,so even a total newb can keep his baby versicolor alive. You can go with no holes in the lid,too,just put more on the side,if that's what your spider needs.


Deli cups and push pins and you're set to house just about any kind of sling until they need specific setups. It's when I learned this that tarantula keeping became real addicting and my collection grew real quick lol.


----------



## cold blood (Dec 10, 2014)

I love these as enclosures as well.  Convenient, cheap, while still offering proper room, hides and foliage as well as offering excellent visibility for the most part. And they are easily ventilated as well!

I just picked up a pile of them today...pick n' save just gave them to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Dec 10, 2014)

I use the same containers  for sling and juvie avics,except I invert them. I take the lid and hot glue on a peanut butter or mayo lid that's  just slightly smaller than the inside diameter of the cup part and fill it with sub and a water dish.so in essence the cup part becomes the lid and the lid becomes the base.If you do it this way you don't bug your t and mess up its web for feeding and water fill ups. The way I do my vents is on the top"cup" part and the sides..i start in the middle and poke a hole then do for around that and so on I do basically the same for the sides except I do alternating diamond patterns with a hole in the middle..I do that because I feel like it takes in air and dissipates it in different spots so you dont get stagnant air..who knows..I don't keep avics right now but that's how I do them..I'm housing some jumping spiders like this also..I'm having trouble uploading pics if I can figure out what's going on it would be easier to show..


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 11, 2014)

14pokies said:


> I use the same containers  for sling and juvie avics,except I invert them. I take the lid and hot glue on a peanut butter or mayo lid that's  just slightly smaller than the inside diameter of the cup part and fill it with sub and a water dish.so in essence the cup part becomes the lid and the lid becomes the base.If you do it this way you don't bug your t and mess up its web for feeding and water fill ups. The way I do my vents is on the top"cup" part and the sides..i start in the middle and poke a hole then do for around that and so on I do basically the same for the sides except I do alternating diamond patterns with a hole in the middle..I do that because I feel like it takes in air and dissipates it in different spots so you dont get stagnant air..who knows..I don't keep avics right now but that's how I do them..I'm housing some jumping spiders like this also..I'm having trouble uploading pics if I can figure out what's going on it would be easier to show..


I'm interested in seeing this.

I still can't find cork bark locally. Been to 5 craft stores, several hardware stores, and 2 plant nurseries. -_- I don't want to pay for shipping! ...So leaves will do.. Too bad P vittata is a ghost in the enclosure!

OP: I like your idea a lot, but I would add a couple more leaves. That's just me though.


----------



## BobGrill (Dec 11, 2014)

Well they kind of need something to climb on and hide behind. I'm sure someone could probably come up with a way to counter the point I'm trying to make, but using JUST plants or leaves probably won't work as well. You can buy cork bark at any pet store. Even if you don't have a petco or petsmart by you, you can still go on their website and order it There. There's probably other places that have it even cheaper.


----------



## shawno821 (Dec 11, 2014)

They hide between the leaf and the duct tape,at least my few avics and pokies did.For slings,I like to have a space between their hide and the ground.This keeps the crickets on the floor,easy to catch,and away from the often-molting slings.


----------



## 14pokies (Dec 11, 2014)

You can use bark from local trees..if u can strip off a semi circular piece great if not you can use a 2-3  pieces to form a half to three quarter tube and hot glue that to the inside..I do that with my jumping spiders. ..Im useing localy collected bark for my irminias and my pokies without any problems also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 12, 2014)

14pokies said:


> You can use bark from local trees.


If you live where they local government doesn't spray the area (mosquitoes, etc).  Some do it by plane at night, or by truck during the weekdays to be discrete, so may not know they're doing it.  Where I live the county occasionally sprays malathion by plane at 2:30AM during the rainy season.  Does wonders to keep the mosquitoes down, but contaminates things for tarantula use.

There are also trees to avoid, like ones with a lot of sap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 12, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> If you live where they local government doesn't spray the area (mosquitoes, etc).  Some do it by plane at night, or by truck during the weekdays to be discrete, so may not know they're doing it.  Where I live the county occasionally sprays malathion by plane at 2:30AM during the rainy season.  Does wonders to keep the mosquitoes down, but contaminates things for tarantula use.
> 
> There are also trees to avoid, like ones with a lot of sap.


+1 I used tree-bark before, I wonder if it had pesticides on it.
Yeah but how come the highly toxic fluoride in the water seems to not be effecting Ts? Is it because it they do not have bones,  fluoride breaks bones. Cancer rates have went up rapidly since it got into the water & food sources from(pesticides) also.
Do some research on fluoride too, it is horrible for teeth. And it is used in pesticides also. Fluoride is one of most toxic elements, no wonder it works in pesticides.
How can I tell if my local government doesn't spray the area ?


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ultum4Spiderz;2337564How can I tell if my local government doesn't spray the area ?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Call them and ask.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shawno821 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for the giggle,Poec. You will probably just find out they don't spray there in Ohio,Poec lives in Fla.


----------



## 14pokies (Dec 12, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> If you live where they local government doesn't spray the area (mosquitoes, etc).  Some do it by plane at night, or by truck during the weekdays to be discrete, so may not know they're doing it.  Where I live the county occasionally sprays malathion by plane at 2:30AM during the rainy season.  Does wonders to keep the mosquitoes down, but contaminates things for tarantula use.
> 
> There are also trees to avoid, like ones with a lot of sap.


 I have thought about that,I'm sure they do spray the area by plane..they couldn't get a truck in where I go. I go about a about a mile and a half into the woods across from my house,theres a creek in there that I take my sons to catch bull and leapord frogs and the occasional garter and milksnake..(we release them)... There are a ton of bugs back there especially mosquitoes,hence the high number of frogs..its not unusual to see 30 + frogs within a quarter mile stretch of river bank..there's a ton of tadpoles and various sizes of frogs so the population seems hardy and un affected by pesticides..I target oak..with lots of moss.(I like the mossy look in my enclosures and oak is relatively benign) I boil the bark 5-10 minutes depending on how thick it is and then bake it at 250-300 until it is dry (depends on the size of the bark)...I have been using tree bark in all kinds of terrariums since i was about 6 and the only trouble I have is that it molds easier than cork bark does in enclosures.


----------

